# A nice tip does not negate a cleaning fee



## Iceagetlc (Nov 26, 2016)

Thank you for helping me cover the cost of time lost from driving the rest of the night, I appreciate the tip. Your cleaning fee will be charged shortly.


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

Yup. I had a guy puke all over the side of my car and his buddy gave me $15 "To go through a car wash." I bet he was surprised when he also got charged for a cleaning fee.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Depends how much the tip is. $200 tip, I won't report it.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

$200+cleaning fee is a good night.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Veju said:


> $200+cleaning fee is a good night.


Exactly ! Last week after an epic puking, one of the less drunk pax asked if he could give me $20 to take it to the car wash.... I told him, Sure, but Uber is still going to here about this, and i will still get $150 for this too.... They passed on the $20 tip. I guess i should have just accepted the $20 and then let Uber spring it on them later.

I did tell them for $200 cash, i would leave Uber completely out of it, but of course they didn't have $200 caah....


----------

